# Hello From The Arizona Desert



## midnight a~ 1/4  smoke (Sep 20, 2007)

I am new to real BBQ. Over the years I have been thur 4 Weber 22.5 kettles used for grillin only.

Got my first smoker, spring of this year. It is a CharGriller Pro with the firebox. Just picked up a BBQ Grillware propane water smoker.

I never knew what I was missing, smoking really is an art. Getting better each time.

Been looking around the site and it looks like a great place for information. I want to build my own smoker out of a large propane tank. OR? 

Hope I don't ask to many dumb questions, cause I have a few.

Take care, 
Sonny


----------



## richtee (Sep 20, 2007)

That old saw "Only dumb questions are the ones that ain't asked" comes to mind.

Welcome, and say hi to my in-laws out there somewhere...God bless 'em.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 20, 2007)

welcome to smf,ask away,& be sure to include the Qview... (the food pics).


----------



## meowey (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Enjoy the forum!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## nolabel7 (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the block!  I am new, and there are many new others around.  Have fun and ask away.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. Don't be shy with questions, we are all here to help you out. Just reading the forums will enlighten you. Be sure and try Jeff's 5 day ecourse.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcomed to the SMF, all questions are welcomed here, remember everybody had to ask and learn at some time


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 20, 2007)

*Welcome Sonny, you will like the BBQ Grillware propane unit. It does need the add on needle valve from Bayou Classics though. Makes heat control  vastly better. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Terry*


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## vlap (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the site! Look forward to seeing some qview


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard, glad you found us!


----------



## johnd49455 (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF family
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those here have been more than helpful they have been like family
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Any questions you have will be answered if you just ask
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have the CG w/ side fire box & if you have any questions just ask & if I don't have the answer someone here will


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcoe Sonny -

LOVE the avatar! I agree completely! You'll find lots of help and support here and people always willing to share ideas and recipes! Enjoy!


----------



## smokewatcher (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the clubhouse. Where at in AZ are you?


----------



## midnight a~ 1/4  smoke (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Terry,

Thanks, is the needle valve you talking about this one? 

http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/nv1...urner_part.htm

I have never used a propane grill/smoker before, is this just like a on/off valve? Does it go in between the tank and the regulator that came with the BBQGRillware?


----------



## midnight a~ 1/4  smoke (Sep 21, 2007)

SW,

I'm in Tucson.


----------



## midnight a~ 1/4  smoke (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the warm... Welcome. Glad I found you.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Sonny!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you aboard!...You're gonna like it here...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 21, 2007)

welcome to the smf oasis....


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 21, 2007)

+
*Hello sir, I figured you would want some info on the valve so I went back and found some previous responses for you. The valve allows you to adjust the amount of gas in very minute amounts, I would guess that it is about 4 to 6 turns from closed to open. Unscrew the regulator from the hose(that can be a bitch) and put the needle valve in between.*
*Subject:* Fw: needle vavle #2


*Quote:
Originally Posted by Squeezy 


 
I had it down to that item ... thanks for confirming. Now, I don't know much about gas fittings and such so, could you show me a pic of where it is connected or expalin to me where it connects or what it replaces?
Sure would appreciate it. Can't wait to see how much shipping cost I will get slapped with! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Paul

Hey Paul, unscrew the regulater from the hose where it connects to the propane tank. Mine was real tough to get broke loose, then install the new valve in between the hose and regulator. You will need to get bushings for both ends of the new valve, its too big to fit the old threads, I think you need to go from 1/4 to 1/8 in size. 
cascadedad






 Is the orginal person to come up with this fix.


GOSM Low Heat Fix (w/pics) 
OK, as I promised.

I have only been able to get my GOSM down to about 250* to 260* during the heat of the day (temps between 90* and 100*). So, as recommended in another thread, I purchased one of these.

http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/nv1...urner_part.htm

When I went to install it, the threads were not the right size. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have been busy with work and coaching football so was unable to make it to the hardware store until this evening. The store closed at 8:00 and I squeaked in at 7:55 to get the two remaining pieces. The first photo is what it looked like after the valve was installed.

The next picture is the flame with the needle valve open which is the same flame as I had prior to installing the new valve. The last picture is the flame with the needle valve adjusted down. It works excellent and I think I could take my temperature WAY down low. Probably lower than 200 now without any problem.

So, I would highly recommend this mod to everyone. From what I have read, MOST of the small GOSMs will barely make it down to 225 when it is hot ouside and a lot have trouble getting down to 250.

Thanks for everyone that helped on this.

Oh, before you order one of these valves, you may want to check your hardware store. The store I went to had a couple different needle valves right where all the fittings were. I didn't even look to see if they would work as it was last call for checkout.

YEHAW! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Attached Thumbnailshttp://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4352&d=1187332615http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...d=1 187332615 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4353&d=1187332653http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...d=1 187332653 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4354&d=1187332669http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...d=1 187332669
_
Subject:* needle vavle #2


 vbmenu_register("postmenu_88370", true); 




Quote:
Originally Posted by *bonniesboytoy* 


 
_Thanks BIG A, I don't have of *GOSM* yet, but am looking for the best low temp mod for it before it comes...This is it I think..Thanks again.._

*This should help you guys more, I'm not kidding you, This valve makes ALL the difference. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Hey Skip, a fella(Cascadedad) gave the address for a web site that sells a small brass valve like is used on weed burners. He said to turn the main valve on low, and put the new brass valve behind the main valve and then fine tune with the brass valve. I ordered 4 of them. I think I can put the web site up here? Bayou* *Classic* Depot
http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/
[email protected]
*Yes!! The valve is like, $4,  OK, click on, propane parts, click on, miscellaneous propane burner parts, "view parts", there it is. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*
__________________


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 22, 2007)

welcome aboard gald your hear ask all the questions,someone hear will have the answer post a lot of pics
Good Luck and Good smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,glad you joined us and a big 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 up to go ahead and build your smoker from a propane tank ,it will do a good job of it ,see ya in the forums


----------

